# Measuring Certainty



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Any tips on how to measure 8 grams/k of this herbicide? I've got a digital scale but it can't detect an amount so small. I also don't have the scoop since I purchased it on the forum. I've yet to use use it yet because I don't want to overapply. Thanks!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Ideally would like to find a measuring spoon the size of the one included with Certainty, assuming that's .8 grams. My digital scale also hasn't been accurate when measuring down that small.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I would get a scale that measures smaller amounts. Amazon has some 50 g scales that measures out to the thousandths place. In a classroom setting they have held up so at home they would last forever. They even come with a calibration weight. They are less than $20.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Have to try switching units? if not, gotta pick up a .001g graduation scale.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I have and no luck. I already own two digital scales so would love to avoid purchasing a third. Does anyone have a certainty scoop they want to sell?



Bombers said:


> Have to try switching units? if not, gotta pick up a .001g graduation scale.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Ortho-Doc said:


> I have and no luck. I already own two digital scales so would love to avoid purchasing a third. Does anyone have a certainty scoop they want to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you measuring 8g total or 72g for your 9k lawn to broadcast?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Bombers , I have 6,000 sq ft of warm-season grass I need to use the certainty on so would need to measure 48 grams if I broadcast spray.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I feel like I'm missing something. I would tare a light container such as:



And weigh out either 16g or 24g depending on how many batches I needed to cover 6k sq. ft.

My 200g scale came with a 50g weight to verify the performance of the scale. Good to have.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @Bombers , I have 6,000 sq ft of warm-season grass I need to use the certainty on so would need to measure 48 grams if I broadcast spray.


Sorry, didn't mean to be confusing, but I had to refresh myself on Certainty label and it's *1.25-2 oz/acre or .813 - 1.30 gram/k*, not 8 grams/k lol.

For 6k of lawn, using the min. rate, that would be 7.5 grams total.

Buy a scale to save the headache. If you want to get creative, measure out a larger dose where your scale can pick up with repeatability, and split it into tiny vials (think sample cologne spray vial type) by volume (more vials = higher accuracy)


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I think a 200g or smaller scale with a 0.01g graduation is the way to go. Here's the one I used to measure 0.4g. I use it to measure a variety of products; better than a scoop if you ask me. The cup you see in the photo is just the lid from the sulfosulfuron container.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Bombers I didn't look up the rate yet so I just went what you wrote, but I knew it was a very small amount that my scale couldn't calculate. @ionicatoms , sounds like I either don't use the certainty I bought on the marketplace here or invest in another scale that can do grams. Think I'll just buy the scale you recommended.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as @Theycallmemrr and @ionicatoms... buy the right scale the first time and you will only need one. This is the one I use to measure MSM or any of the other super-concentrate chemicals.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X1R442K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> I think a 200g or smaller scale with a 0.01g graduation is the way to go. Here's the one I used to measure 0.4g. I use it to measure a variety of products; better than a scoop if you ask me. The cup you see in the photo is just the lid from the sulfosulfuron container.


@Ortho-Doc 
This is the scale we use. I thought it went to the thousandths place but actually goes to the hundredths place. This scale is gtg.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

I'd rather spend the $15 on a scale than any money on a scoop! The scale has other uses


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

That is where I ended up. Received my scale yesterday.



HarryZoysia said:


> I'd rather spend the $15 on a scale than any money on a scoop! The scale has other uses


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I think a 200g or smaller scale with a 0.01g graduation is the way to go. Here's the one I used to measure 0.4g. I use it to measure a variety of products; better than a scoop if you ask me.


I decided to put this scale to the test and, after playing around with some calibrated weights, found that anything below 0.20g gives an uncertainty in excess of 10%. Just thought I'd let you guys know my recommendation comes with a small caveat.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I appreciate the heads up. At the quantities I will be measuring I should be ok. Thanks again.



ionicatoms said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > I think a 200g or smaller scale with a 0.01g graduation is the way to go. Here's the one I used to measure 0.4g. I use it to measure a variety of products; better than a scoop if you ask me.
> ...


----------

